# Reicht ein Tagan 480Watt Netzteil für AMD Phenom II X4 965



## AMD Phenom II X4 955 (27. Januar 2010)

*Reicht ein Tagan 480Watt Netzteil für AMD Phenom II X4 965*

Hallo habe eine Frage !!!

Reicht ein Tagan 480 Watt Netzteil für dieses System aus.???

Tagan 480 Watt Netzteil Dual Fan

AMD Phenom X4 965 Black Edition

MSI Mainboard mit AMD 790 FX Chipsatz 4 X Pcie Crossfire X
(Zurzeit nur eine Grafikkarte im Betrieb)

4 GB DDR2 800 MHZ

640 GB WesternDigital SATA 2 32 MB Cach Black

Ati Radeon HD 4770 oder Ati radeon HD 4750

Zwei 120 mm Lüfter Multi led 

Gehäuse mit Blauen Frontdisplay 

Reicht das auch wenn ich zwei von den oben genannten Grafikkarten im Crossfire betrieb laufen lassen??? Würde das Netzteil das noch Packen ???

Und wie ist es im Single Betrieb ????? mit einem AMD Phenom X4 965???


----------



## Lordac (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ein Tagan 480Watt Netzteil für AMD Phenom II X4 965*

Hallo,

für den Einsatz einer Grafikkarte reicht es auf alle Fälle aus, beide könnten auch noch klappen da die Karten nicht sehr stark sind.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## AMD Phenom II X4 955 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ein Tagan 480Watt Netzteil für AMD Phenom II X4 965*

Gut zu wis´sen danke sehr. Ist es schlimm Netzteil ist auch ein wenig älter . Nicht das Neueste Model. ist das schlimm???


----------



## kress (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ein Tagan 480Watt Netzteil für AMD Phenom II X4 965*

Was bedeutet "ein wenig älter"? 
Also wenn nich älter als 3-4 Jahre ist, dann geht das in Ordnung.


----------



## AMD Phenom II X4 955 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ein Tagan 480Watt Netzteil für AMD Phenom II X4 965*

TAGAN TG480-U01 480Watt Netzteil ist noch von der Zeit des AMD Athlon XP Barton. Schon paar jahre alt aber läuft wunderbar. Soll für mein zweit system sein. Bis jetzt war ich zufrieden mit dem netzteil.

Würde das noch gehen??


----------



## kress (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ein Tagan 480Watt Netzteil für AMD Phenom II X4 965*

Sollte gehen ja, wenn es gut gepflegt wurde, d.h. nicht sehr verstaubt o.ä.


----------



## AMD Phenom II X4 955 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ein Tagan 480Watt Netzteil für AMD Phenom II X4 965*

Ja das netzteil ist gepflegt läuft noch wie am ersten tag. Hat nur ein mini Kratzer. Ok danke für die antwort. 

Weil das netzteil ist ja gut wäre zu schade um noch zu verstauben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ein Tagan 480Watt Netzteil für AMD Phenom II X4 965*

Hu jetzt hast du ein Problem in der Zeit des XP Barton Kerns, wurde die CPU noch von der 3.3 Volt Leitung versorgt heute werden die Grafikkart und der Prozessor von der 12 Volt Leitung versorgt. Weshalb damals die 12 Volt Schiene nicht so stark war aber dafür die 3.3. Puh hast du zufällig noch die Technichen Daten des Netzteils also Gebrauchsanweisung?? Weil erlich gesagt das kannst du fast vergessen!


----------



## AMD Phenom II X4 955 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ein Tagan 480Watt Netzteil für AMD Phenom II X4 965*

Hier mal ein kurzer auschnitt eines testberichtest. habe leider keine gebrauchsanweisung. hoffe hilft.


Tagan geht hier gleich auf's ganze und will mit diesem Netzteil der Edelklasse die Konkurenz schlagen, was an der Menge der Features kaum verkennbar ist. Wichtiges Augenmerk sind auch hier die Leistungsangaben des Herstellers, bei welchen wir besondere Wert auf die +12V, +5V und +3,3V Leitungen legen, da diese für den Großteil der Hardware zuständig sind. 

Weiter Features: 
ATX12V Version 1.3* und abwärts kompatibel 
Intel P4 & AMD K7/K8 kompatibel 
ATX-Anschlüsse für die meisten Mainboards 
TSCT: Tagan Silence Control Technology für einen Flüsterleisen Betrieb von 21dBA mit Dual-Fans 
2 Serial-ATA Festplattenanschlüsse eingebaut (keine Adapter!) 
Die +12V Schiene unterstützt mit 28A mehr Peripheriegeräte 
Universeller Weitbereichseingang von 95-250 VAC 
Gummi-Schutzabdeckung am Netzstromschalter für mehr sicherheit 

Bevor wir nun zu den Leistungsdaten kommen, hier ersteinmal die Auflistung des Testsystems: 
Athlon XP 2600+ (Barton, 1943MHz@ 2076MHz)- cooled by Zalman CNPS7000A Cu 
Chaintech 7NJS Ultra Zenith - Northbridge cooled by Zalmann ZM-NB47J 
2*512 MB DDR-PC2700 Infineon @ 180MHz (Dual Channel) 
Sapphire Atlantis Radeon 9800 Pro 256MB Ultimate Edition 
Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS 
1*120GB Maxtor HDD 
1*80GB WesternDigital HDD 
1*20GB Maxtor (Backup HDD on Raid) 
3* 92mm LED Fans, 2* 80mm LED Fans 

Das Tagan verspricht mit einer Combined Power von 240W eine ganze Menge Power, hier im Diagram sehen wir Vergleichsweise das Tagan, ein Enermax 353W und ein PowerLC 340W Netzteil. Mit 240W liegt es nur 30w höher als das Power LC, womit wir auf die Messungen der Leitungen gespannt sein dürfen.

Die hier gemessenen Werte des Tagan sind mehr als beispielhaft. Die 12V Leitung hat mit 2,4% den größten Abstand zum Sollwert, was aber in hinsicht auf die 3 und 5V Leitung, welche fast genau auf dem Soll liegen, weniger negativ auffällt. Egal ob unter idle oder Last, die Werte veränderten sich auf die oben gelisteten, und bewegten sich kein bischen (+/-0,00). Hier kann man fast schon von perfektion reden... Da die werte Grundsätzlich Stabil blieben und keine Schwankungen aufwiesen, sprechen diese für sich, denn gerade Overclocker sind auf stabiele Werte angewiesen, welche hier geliefert werden. Das Netzteil lief in unserem Testsystem ca 1 Monat unter Vollast mit dem RC5-Client und Games wie zB. FarCry, Splinter Cell 2, Painkiller, machte also den standart Alltagsstress mit, ohne auch nur annähernd ins Schwitzen zu kommen.

Fazit

Das Tagan TG480-U01 besticht in vielen Punkten. Das Design macht einen sehr geheimnisvollen jedoch gefährlichen Eindruck, während die Leistung durchweg mehr als gut ist. Die Werte blieben immer stabil und Schwankungsfrei. Zudem hat es genügend Anschlüsse um selbst eine Disco im PC zu betreiben. All diese Punkte machen das Tagan gerade für Overclocker und Modder interessant, da die einen auf eine stabile Leistung, die anderen auf genügend Anschlüsse angewiesen sind. Auch hier kann das Tagan voll überzeugen, da nicht einfach nur eine Menge Stecker sondern auch eine ausreichende Kabellänge gewährleistet ist. Gut, bei kleineren Cases dürfte man Probleme bekommen die ganzen Kabel ordentlich zu verstauen, aber der Kabellänge nach ist diese PSU eindeutig für die "großen" gemacht.

Geht man nach Leistung, Stabilität, Design und Ausstattung, berechnet zudem den Preis von gerade mal ~80 EUR, hat man ein Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis welches man nicht häufig findet. Aufgrund dieser Tatsache bleibt mir hier nichts anderes als einen Best-Hardware-Award zu geben, den diesen hat sich die Fa. Tagan hier redlich verdient. Ich habe hier auf jedenfall mein neues "Standart" Netzteil gefunden...


----------



## midnight (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ein Tagan 480Watt Netzteil für AMD Phenom II X4 965*

Auf dem Netzteil sollte ein Aufkleber drauf sein, wo drauf stehe wie viel Ampere (A) auf den einzelnen Schienen (3,3V, 5V, 12V) liegen. Dieses Diagramm wäre jetzt sehr nützlich (=

so far


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ein Tagan 480Watt Netzteil für AMD Phenom II X4 965*

Super auf der 12 Volt Schiene 28 Ampere reicht, alles klar. Haste glück das du damals ein bischen mehr ausgegeben hast.


----------



## AMD Phenom II X4 955 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ein Tagan 480Watt Netzteil für AMD Phenom II X4 965*

oh ok mom schau mal


----------



## AMD Phenom II X4 955 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ein Tagan 480Watt Netzteil für AMD Phenom II X4 965*

ah ok dann reicht es doch aus??? kann ich ihn dan wieder im betrieb nehmen ohne angst zu haben ??? Grins


----------



## AMD Phenom II X4 955 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ein Tagan 480Watt Netzteil für AMD Phenom II X4 965*

ja habe damals um die 80<euro oder mehr ausgegeben. Damals war alles noch teuerer. grins


----------



## midnight (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ein Tagan 480Watt Netzteil für AMD Phenom II X4 965*

Naja für weit unter 80€ findest du heute auch noch keine brauchbaren Netzteile. 60€ sollte man meist schon ausgeben.

so far


----------



## AMD Phenom II X4 955 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ein Tagan 480Watt Netzteil für AMD Phenom II X4 965*

Ist es schlimm das die 12 Volt Leitung ganz leicht so um die 2,4 Prozent vom soll schwankt. Steht im Testbericht. grins??? Ich mein schlimm für den Prozessor???


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ein Tagan 480Watt Netzteil für AMD Phenom II X4 965*

Ne, die 2.5 Prozent sind echt gut. Standart von heute sind 5 Prozent. Wireklich gute Marken Netzteile haben natürlich weniger, aber wie gesagt 2.5 Prozent sind gut. Das kann natürlich heut ein Bischen mehr sein auch die Leistung wird ein wenig zurück gegangen sein, aber es geht. Wenn du natürlich die Kohen übrig hast dann hol dir ein neues, die haben ein viel höhere Effiziens als noch vor ein paar Jahren. Wenn du ein Übertakter bist also von Grafik und CPU dann brauchst du unbedingt ein neues, wenn nicht ists ok.


----------



## AMD Phenom II X4 955 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ein Tagan 480Watt Netzteil für AMD Phenom II X4 965*

Ok danke sehr für die info. dann benutzte ich erstmal das netzteil. Weil ist mir zu schade um in der ecke vergammeln zu lassen. vielen dank für die tipps. danke sehr


----------



## AMD Phenom II X4 955 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Reicht ein Tagan 480Watt Netzteil für AMD Phenom II X4 965*

Moderator thread bitte schließen. danke


----------

